# 2011 Never Summer Heritage 158 Review



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

thnx for the review bro im super stoked for this board as its going to be my first NS board. do you know how many of this board they will make and what sizes they will be making it in? the heritage is always in short supply every year but with this new tech and the graphic looking sick! it makes me wonder if they're will be more or less to go around... i hope the price tag on this board stays around where its been for the past couple years. NS has always been good about not raising prices on boards right?. id like to hear about the pop in it as well and how much speed does the board hold? i read it will have a sintered 4500 base so id imagine it's going to sustain speed on the flats.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

dammit! so thats where that board is. I'm anxiously awaiting my turn, don't keep it too long :cheeky4:


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

you guys just pass boards around to review them? how did this happen?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Cool_As_Cakes said:


> dammit! so thats where that board is. I'm anxiously awaiting my turn, don't keep it too long :cheeky4:


Ill keep it waxed :d it came to me pretty beat up...from another member here i believe(Killclimbz?) :laugh:

I highly doubt they will be changing the pricing, but you are right it is one of the tougher boards to get a hold of usually..but you can if you buy early enough when they come out. I know they are actively trying to advertise this board as it is one of the "hidden" stars in their line up that a lot of people overlook for the more popular boards on this site like the SL and Evo...it really is amazing and has me reconsidering between it and the F1 since i can get this in a shorter 155 size.

The board was holding speed plenty fine for me, so much so that when the untracked portions near the bottom of the lift started to get sticky late at night i would lose a considerable amount of speed and had to bounce a bit to keep it goin to the lift, it was.

Going down steeper grades i feel a lot more confident than i do on my 151 SL-R.
Unfortunately i didnt get a chance to take it out today(Sunday) as i had planned due to a...late night...i hope to get some more posted later in the week.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I have wanted a Heritage for a few years now but I've never had the money to buy one. 

One day!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I should get to put it through its paces here Wednesday..they are predicting 10-16 inches...may be one of the best days of this shitty season...cant wait!


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice... I rode the 2011 Heritage yesterday for the first time. It was my first day back from injury and the snow sucked but it was awesome. Definitely need more time on it before I can form a true opinion! I will say though that it snaps out of a turn like you wouldn't believe and is super fast edge to edge. No problems throwing high speed superman tail presses on it either!!! Definitely NOT the previous Heritage!!!


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> Definitely NOT the previous Heritage!!!


Can you please elaborate?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

jpb3 said:


> Can you please elaborate?


He will in his own review.




Saw this stick at Fluids pad the other day and that topsheet is really really cool! I hope it becomes an industry standard.


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

dude i really hope im able to pick this board up this season if not im going to be soo let down.... so many ppl stoked on this board i feel like this board is going to fly off the shelfs super quick... alot of ppl ive talked to that demo'd ns gear are stoked on this board. seems like these boards are going to sell quick and be hard to get ahold of outside of CO

Oh yeah and it seems like Never summers 2011 gear is getting allot of street credit


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Updated the review...


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

Ha sweet... i walked into my local shop today asking if they can get me the NS heritage in a 158. The manager was just about to call them to place theyre order for next season so I put some $ down and they orderd me a 158 Never summer heritage! sooo sick! now i need to find some binds for this board


----------



## davenkaopua (Jul 7, 2010)

Any recommendations on bindings for free riding(no park) this deck anyone?


----------



## davenkaopua (Jul 7, 2010)

Whats a good size to get if I'm 173 lbs and like steep and deep? I'm coming off a 164 camber.


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

I just bought the Rome Targa to use with this board. I read that they are a great all around binding due to how you can tweak them to your needs.


----------



## davenkaopua (Jul 7, 2010)

Cool, I was also checking out targas too. they look real good for me and heritage. ba said targas and not 390s good for my style of riding on this board. i really liked last years evers w/ harshmallow until they got stolen. have you heard reliability of rome bindings? Thanks


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, I have read that they are great. A couple people reported some problems but the vast majority seemed to really like them. I can't wait to try them out this season. Now to decide on some boots...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I was by a BC Surf and Sport today, so I swung in just to get a look at this badboy. Yeah, everyone is right. That topsheet is SICK! I might just try to land one of these suckers late in the season at a deep discount if there's any left.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm still stuck in my mental debate between the Heritage X and the Legacy. I have a Rome Flag right now which is a cambered beast that I know can handle anything I want to throw at it so my head keeps telling me to go for the Legacy for a more playful ride but my gut keeps saying to go for the Heritage X...it's like torture!


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

I was debating between the two as well and decided that I wanted the new topsheet and a new board this year. Hence the Heritage X. It is gorgeous and I am not second guessing my decision (if that offers you any help  )


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

In my internal debate between the new SL and Heritage, I think I have settled on the SL. I have a Premier I picked up at the end of last season for hard charging so for my other board I would rather I have something that much more playful. I feel like if I was doing a Heritage I should size it more similar to the Premier (163) and just sell the Premier.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

See that's my thing also... the flag is a 168 so I've been toying with the idea of going for a 163 in either board instead of the 166 but i'm also not sure if I want to drop down 5cm. Also I'm not going to use this thing to jib much mostly hit some boxes and some smaller kickers. I'm getting old now so my body can't handle the park abuse any more. I'm just concerned about the 63 being too short and the fact I weigh about 260 right now makes me think that at that length either board might be too short to feel as stable as I'd like to.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

At 210-220 I had no problem feeling stable on a 161 Premier (demo). My current board is a cambered 168 Premier, so I had been itching to try the R/C tech. I thought the 161 would feel too short and not as stable, but that was not the case. I actually felt less tired after a day of riding it for whatever reason. Perhaps it was because the board was much easier maneuvering off the groomers. The conditions were lots of loose powder that day. My opinion is that even at 260, the 163 would be fine.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have to agree with that. I am 6'2" 185 w/ no equipment and I was fine 85% of the time on a 158 Evo. THat's why you have more than 1 board. Take the big gun out when you want to rip it but get your 163 for screwing around.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll have to run that by Vince and see what he thinks... it's not that I don't think it will work I guess it's more of whether I'll be comfortable on something that short. 

I totally know what you mean about feeling less tired though. I rode my boys GNU Riders Choice BTX in a 162 I believe and it was like tossing around a toy after riding my Flag in a 168..


----------



## Boat Shredder (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a 158 Heritage too broski. We got a great base and fresh up here. I head out tomorrow for opening day. I'l be sure to post a review as well since I myself am about 5'10 150 pounds which is similar to your body size. I think it will do nicely since the effective edge is drawn inward. My expectations is for it to ride like a smaller board. We shall see tomorrow!

In the meantime, here's a pic of my heritage next to my NS long board. I have had an oath to this company for over 5 years now. Love these guys. 








[/IMG]


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

tekniq33 said:


> In my internal debate between the new SL and Heritage, I think I have settled on the SL. I have a Premier I picked up at the end of last season for hard charging so for my other board I would rather I have something that much more playful. I feel like if I was doing a Heritage I should size it more similar to the Premier (163) and just sell the Premier.


Having ridden the EVO/Revolver, the SL, and the Heritage, I'd probably even go to the Evo. Super playful board that can still rip it. I own an 09 SL that I ride most days and it'll probably be replaced by an Evo or Revolver down the road.

Love the lightness of the Heritage, but it's too burly a board for my tastes, at least for everyday riding. I wish they would put that carbonium topsheet on SLs and Evos, but that doesn't sound likely from what I heard.


----------

